# Getting into a fight



## muhamad520 (Oct 29, 2007)

So tommorow im supposed to get into a fight with a sophmore(10 grade) and im a freshmen (9 grade) and i need some advice. 

Ive been told im a preety good fighter but i have never fought anybody older than me. This guy is bigger than me in all ways.  not being racist hes white. 

I guess hes messing with me because he thinks im going to pussy out but i dont care if i get my ass kicked (i think its better than losing everybody respect) im still down to fight, the thing is im not very confident in winning in this fight

Me-5ft4 mexican pretty fast    14 years 4months old, medium skinny

Him-around 5ft10 white guy looks slow ,he looks kinda strong ,15 years 5months old  a little chubby

my options
1. Do my best and go out swinging if yes boxer style or just go crazy

2. Brass knuckles

3. jump his ass


i would normally just do it one on one no weapons but this guys messing with me for no reason because im a freshmen amd bexause im small than him.

im also worrried because im going to have to punch up and thats not so easy

also if he tackles me i got no chance

Please somebody give me advice!


----------



## notnarb (Oct 29, 2007)

why fight him?


----------



## Ace Gunman (Oct 29, 2007)

My advice? Don't do it. I mean brass knuckles? BRASS FLIPPIN' KNUCKLES? That's expulsion at LEAST, jail time (or rather, juvie) is the msot likely scenario though. I've been in a handful of fights in my day, and they don't end with respect, they end with everyone forgetting about it the next day, and you ending up in major trouble. You "pussy out" on the fight? A couple days later no one will care, because something more gossip-worthy will come along. You go through with it and you'll end up in shit, badly hurt, or hurting someone else. Do you know what happens when you hurt someone at school? That kid's parents can press charges, sue you, and in the worst case scenario that could mean jail time. And the irony is that even if you do win you won't gain the respect of anyone for long, a week later no one will care.

You: "Hey guys remember when I beat that guy?"

Other guys: "Shut UP, man! No one cares anymore. Didn't you hear? Jessica and Morgan made out at lunch. Your little fight is nothing compared to that."

Just don't do it.


----------



## muhamad520 (Oct 29, 2007)

Well he wants to fight me i dont know why. i cant back down because il loose respect then everybody will start messing with me


----------



## muhamad520 (Oct 29, 2007)

To ace gunman

were not going to fight at school. he rides my bus so yea people wont forget about it because i know i never forget a fight.


----------



## notnarb (Oct 29, 2007)

Just don't fight him, just say he has a clear advantage, being a year older then you and being clearly bigger then you.   If you aren't gonna be at school, that means that a. like no one is gonna be there to watch and b. there will be no one to stop him if he tries to permanently damage you.  If either of you have visible markings, odds are, one of your teachers will call it in, and because it didn't happen at school, you will get tried by an actual judge


----------



## muhamad520 (Oct 29, 2007)

trust me plenty of people will watch  this wouldnt be the first fight from the bus and my friends will be there in case it gets really out of hand 

but i dont know theres no way to get out of it so if i loose i loose and thats that


----------



## Ace Gunman (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(muhamad520 @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> To ace gunman
> 
> were not going to fight at school. he rides my bus so yea people wont forget about it because i know i never forget a fight.
> 
> ...



Umm, actually there's a clear way to get out of it, all you have to do is, you guessed it, *not go*.


----------



## Nero (Oct 29, 2007)

Brass Knuckles? Weapons?

Is this a damn street fighter or something?

~Nero


----------



## Linkiboy (Oct 29, 2007)

He could probably own you. His stomach is his weak point. Use your speed to your advantage.


----------



## muhamad520 (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(MisterNero @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> Brass Knuckles? Weapons?
> 
> Is this a damn street fighter or something?
> 
> ~Nero


Preety Much


----------



## nintendofreak (Oct 29, 2007)

Get one of your friends to bring a video camera.
When hes near you have them record. MAKE SURE he hits you first, and that you get it on tape. Dont fight back (unless hes gonna kill you or wont stop). Then call the cops on his ass. TAPES DONT LIE. Take him to court, sue him for damages and stuff and use the $$ to buy yourself a nice new plasma tv


----------



## cenotaph (Oct 29, 2007)

_"Violence begins where knowledge ends"_ - Abraham Lincoln


----------



## jimmy j (Oct 29, 2007)

You should really try to avoid it, but I totally understand if you can't do that. Don't let him pressure you into a fight, but if he starts... 

1. Stay calm. Control your temper and don't fight like a mindless chimp. An intelligent fighter is a good fighter.

2. Use the jab. Don't go lunging in with knock-out power-swings coz if you miss you are f*cked. Use jabs to open him up and follow with a hard cross or a hook.

3. Go for the nose. Hit him square in the nose and you have a good chance of breaking it. Even if it doesn't break it will hurt like hell and make his eyes water (-2 defense). If it breaks... hit it some more until he surrenders! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




4. Go for the body. Body-shots hurt and they can slow your apponent down and weaken them. Crack them ribs!

5. Don't get into a grapple. If he grabs at you, shove his arm to one side and shove or hit him. If you do end up in a grapple, stop trying to land hard hits and concentrate on getting free (use your elbows and knees)

6. Don't underestimate the power of a shove. Hitting an off-balance opponent will do a lot of damage so shove his upper-body sideways when you see an opportunity and follow with a punch. A well-timed backstep will also send him wobbling.

7. Be prepared to lose. That's the most important thing. If you can stand up, dust yourself off and walk away with your self-respect intact you will look a lot better. Besides, losing a fight is a rite-of-passage - you aren't a real man until you've lost a fight 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





But like I said, it's better to avoid it if possible 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






*edit* I nearly forgot - KEEP YOUR GUARD UP!


----------



## KizunaIatari (Oct 29, 2007)

You should duck out man...I'm only an inch taller than you...I wouldn't do that. You could seriously get hurt. If he tackles you, you might not walk ever again. MWUHAHAHAHAHA! Just kidding. Seriously though, not such a good idea. You should care less what everyone thinks


----------



## cubin' (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(muhamad520 @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> Well he wants to fight me i dont know why. i cant back down because il loose respect then everybody will start messing with me



If anyone loses respect for you because you don't fight they're not worth it anyway. Using brass knuckles or jumping him is just plain stupidity. 

If you're going to fight no matter what...record it and post it on youtube then link me.


----------



## muhamad520 (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(nintendofreak @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> Get one of your friends to bring a video camera.
> When hes near you have them record. MAKE SURE he hits you first, and that you get it on tape. Dont fight back (unless hes gonna kill you or wont stop). Then call the cops on his ass. TAPES DONT LIE. Take him to court, sue him for damages and stuff and use the $$ to buy yourself a nice new plasma tv


snitching is not an option



and thanks jimmyj i think your the only one that knows whats goin on

i was thinkin just dont get grabbed or tackled and go for the nose
as for number 6 i dont think he would budge but il use your other tips

i think im going to go for the boxing technique because i box my friends all the time so il just do that without gloves


----------



## Javacat (Oct 29, 2007)

Aim for the throat!


----------



## Seccom Masada (Oct 29, 2007)

Claw at his eyes and pull his hair.

P.S. Sock with a rock in it. Yes.





QUOTE(cubin' @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> If you're going to fight no matter what...record it and post it on youtube then link me.


Also this.


----------



## Nero (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(Javacat @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> Aim for the throat!








You better hope he doesn't really do that and badly injure/kill the other person.

~Nero


----------



## muhamad520 (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(MisterNero @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Javacat @ Oct 28 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Aim for the throat!
> ...


Dont worry i think il just stick to the nose


----------



## [M]artin (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(muhamad520 @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> Dont worry i think il just stick to the nose


This move works miracles, and judging by the height difference, it looks as if you'll have a good chance of landing the nose hit. 

*Using your palm to strike under his nose and thrusting upward once you make contact can do the following things:

- Break his nose (if you hit hard enough)

- Ensure an instant nosebleed 99.9% of the time. Take this from someone who's fought his fair share of chumps throughout life, once you make your opponent see their own blood, they get thrown off a bit. Use this time to your advantage!

- Lastly, when you land a nose hit correctly, you can be guaranteed one thing 100% of the time: You'll cause your opponents eyes to well up with tears. I know it sounds stupid, but the tears fuck with their vision, and they're also trying to hold back those tears at the same time. Once again, if you see their eyes well up, move in and strike while their vision is impaired!*

However, you shouldn't be focused on landing _just_ the nose hit. Practice your footwork, strafing around quickly while keeping your eyes on your target. Also, you said he seems to be a bit heavier than you. Use your speed to your advantage, move in for a few quick hits, step out and make him come to you, then step back into him and strike! Get him tired and wear him down to the point in which he can throw straight hits anymore.

Good luck, kid!


----------



## muhamad520 (Oct 29, 2007)

Thanks Martin i wasnt planning to hit him in the nose only, i know that getting hit in the nose makes your eyes water so i was planning on going from there


----------



## Nero (Oct 29, 2007)

Martin just gave you pretty good tips. Use them wisely.











 Milk saves the day... Eat your veggies and brush your teeth!

~Nero


----------



## muhamad520 (Oct 29, 2007)

To Martin 

do you have to use your palm or can i jsut you my fist because the fights going down tommorow and i dont want to try anything im not used to


----------



## jimmy j (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> *Using your palm to strike under his nose and thrusting upward once you make contact can do the following things:*



You can look like Bruce Willis in The Last Boyscout...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












Just kidding. That won't happen.


----------



## muhamad520 (Oct 29, 2007)

nice video!

another question
should i take off my shirt i usaully wear an muscle shirt under my regular


----------



## [M]artin (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(muhamad520 @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> To Martin
> 
> do you have to use your palm or can i jsut you my fist because the fights going down tommorow and i dont want to try anything im not used to


I've actually pulled this move on two people before (a friend had given me this tip before one of my first fights). I've used the fist on one guy and the upward palm thrust on another. Of the two, I can honestly day that the upward palm thrust felt and looked liked it hurted a lot more than the closed fist. 

However, the closed fist nose hit is easier to land because you can extend you arm as far as you want from a distance. For the upward palm thrust, you generally have to get close to them, connect with the nose (which is harder than the fist because the bottom of your palm is smaller), and then put all of your weight forward into thrusting it up. 

I say try using your closed fist to connect first, since your have a greater chance of landing it while staying out of his danger zone. But also keep an eye out for an opening, if you see one, move in close and plant the bottom of your palm upward into his nose (bottom of your palm: the big bones that end at the bottom of your hand right before it connects to your arm). If you try to hit him with the palm, flatten the rest of your fingers (so they don't get crushed or in the way of impact).

Oh and don't forget to stretch and loosen up a bit before the fight. Wouldn't want to pull anything in your arm or leg mid-fight.


----------



## nintendofreak (Oct 29, 2007)

You need to watch a bruce lee movie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




At the end you'll be saying " i WISH someone would F*** with me!!"

I learned though (seriously) that fights dont really get you anywhere. Sure you might get some bragging rights but the risks outweigh the rewards IMO


----------



## zombielove (Oct 29, 2007)

Don't fight him. Just laugh at him and make fun of him for wanting to fight someone smaller than him. Who cares what other people think? As soon as you get out of school they're all going to be garbage collectors, drug addicts or checkout operators anyway. And so will you if you're the kind of person who needs to fight anyone who picks one.

People like him are big pussies who only pick on kids because they think everyone will back them up and they'll be popular. And because they know they can win against someone younger. If you can psycho-analyse him, you can use that against him. Maybe he has some learning disability? He wets his bed, you saw him shopping for underwear with his mum etc. Do impressions of The Incredible Hulk or a Gorilla, and expose him for the retarded kid with anger issues that he is.

Or you could get your friends to spread a rumour that your brother is in the Mexican Mafia or something. White kids are fucking scared of that shit. Just get one of your cousins/ brothers or something to call him saying "blah blah Pendeho.... blah blah blah Vatos Locos blah blah I kill for fun, mother fucker blah blah blah, You're going down homes!"

With that being said....

Keep your guard up, elbows in, head dipped. Don't look at his eyes, or concentrate on one area. Keep calm and think. Kind of stare through his chest. If he's throwing a punch you'll see his shoulders move first, or if he steps you'll still be able to see where he's going. Keep your mouth close and tongue safely where you can't bite it.

Don't react to every punch. Most of them are just going to be wild swings. Stand your ground and block, take a step back if you need to avoid a swing. When he goes for a big one and you see an opening, avoid, step in and unleash the fury wherever his guard is down. If he rushes you, grab him, pull him in, put your head back (so his head doesn't collide with yours) and bring up the knee into his ribs or stomach.

Don't punch him in the head. You'll hurt your hand. One of my knuckles is lower than the other ones from punching someone in the head. Use the bottom of your palm to smack him directly in the nose to make his eyes water. But I guess you won't notice the pain until the fight's over anyway.... If you're in close and you get into a grapple, try pushing his chin up. People can't control their body if they're looking up at the sky and don't have a sense of where they are. Step behind him, push your hip into his and trip him up.

Don't waste chances. Block with one hand and land a punch with the other. Kick if you know how.

If he grabs you that's good - it means his hand are occupied so he can't block. Grab his wrist so he can't turn it and twist it with both hands to turn him over and lock him up. Difficult to do if he's strong. And you don't have anywhere to go from there except keeping him prisoner while you make fun of him or breaking his elbow.

When someone grabs you with both hands on your chest your natural reaction is to step back or try to push them off. Don't. STEP INTO HIM. His elbows will bend automatically. Cup both your hands and slam them into his ears like you're playing the cymbols. The goal is to make it airtight and drive all that air into his ears. Try it on yourself lightly. It hurts huh? He won't be able to hear for a day and his senses will be stunned for a little while. After that keep one hand on his ear, and bring the other hand over so they're both on the same side. Push his head down and bring your knee up into his jaw.

Use the strong parts of your body against his weak parts. Elbows and knees are good. If he does big swings, duck and STEP IN, not away. Bring your hand up to your shoulder and drive your elbow into his ribs as you step in.

Most people just defend their head. If you know how to do a straight punch go for his solar plexus - no matter how strong you are, you can't grow muscle there. There are lots of places people can't grow muscle or fat. Think about them. If you grab someone's little finger with your hand do you think they'd be able to do anything if you wanted to snap it? But if you damage things like eyes, knees, necks you're probably going to kill him and you'll go to jail. If you kick him in the balls, it'll be funny, but people will think you're a pussy. And he'll probably want to kill you after that.

I almost forgot. If you get punched in the stomach don't tense your abs or hold your breath - that's how you get winded. Just tense a tiny little bit, but mainly just try to turn your body to the side, so the punch slides past.

Actually.... I think your best option is to go for the eye socket punch. You're probably going to lose. But no one cares about that. No one's going to remember that if he's the one walking around with a black eye. If you can manage that he's going to lose all his confidence, everyone will laugh at him and he'll probably never bother you again. Two black eyes would be sweet.

Basically dude, the fight isn't going to go anything like how you imagine it. Someone will throw a punch, you'll grab each other and end up on the ground, and you'll punch each other until the fight gets broken up. It'll probably last around 7 seconds. And if that happens DO NOT let him sit on top of you or he's going to pulverise your face. Keep him in close, reach up and grab his neck and pull him in close so he doesn't have room to take a good swing. If you can punch him in the ribs.

After the fight, depending how it turns out, you're either going to get in trouble from teachers, go to hospital, or go to juvenile detention. One idiot at school isn't worth your future. You're going to meet a whole lot more of them in your life. You can fight them all, or just step over them and watch them become drug addict garbage collectors while you do better things with your life.

I don't recommend fighting. It's totally lame and pointless. It's not like you're going to find out the meaning of life or make world peace after it's over.

But I have seen a few fights ending with the guys realising the pointlessness of it all, hugging and saying "sorry man!".

Edit: Just because this post isn't QUITE long enough. Human males don't usually actually want to fight, they just don't want to be seen as weak. Another tactic is just to give him what he wants. Just say "Yeah, you're right man, you're much bigger and tougher than me, look at me, I'm just a weak freshman, you could obviously easily beat me, so what's the point in fighting? I mean, I'm obviously going to lose.... it's up to you man, if you really want to fight me then I guess I'll just stand here while you  kick my ass, cause I'm not going to fight you. It's up to you man, you can go ahead and punch me if you want, or we could just say that you're the tough one and call it a day."


----------



## muhamad520 (Oct 29, 2007)

The solar plexus is located like around the middle of the chest where your ribs split up right?


----------



## iffy525 (Oct 29, 2007)

my suggestion - dont show up. you dont want to waste your entire life just because of a fight. you have better things to do. like zombielove said:


QUOTE(zombielove @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> I don't recommend fighting. It's totally lame and pointless. It's not like you're going to find out the meaning of life or make world peace after it's over.


but if you are going to fight anyway no matter what other people say, just make sure he fires the first blow (it doesnt need to hit you).  that way it will be self defense. also make sure you have people to back up your claim that it was self defense


----------



## Nero (Oct 29, 2007)

zombielove, you sir, just owned this topic.

As he said... Just walk away like a man... Follow zombielove's instructions:

_Just because this post isn't QUITE long enough. Human males don't usually actually want to fight, they just don't want to be seen as weak. Another tactic is just to give him what he wants. Just say "Yeah, you're right man, you're much bigger and tougher than me, look at me, I'm just a weak freshman, you could obviously easily beat me, so what's the point in fighting? I mean, I'm obviously going to lose.... it's up to you man, if you really want to fight me then I guess I'll just stand here while you kick my ass, cause I'm not going to fight you. It's up to you man, you can go ahead and punch me if you want, or we could just say that you're the tough one and call it a day."_

Or fight him...

IF you truly want to give a shot at beating him up... Follow my tips, I guess...

1.) Swing your Fist right into the side of his stomach. HARD. I made my 210lb friend fall to the floor.. There isn't really any muscle/meat in that area, so it's pretty sensitive.

2.) After that, you could use the Upwards palm on his nose... He'll pretty much be open if he's distracted by the pain in the side of his body.

3.) ????

4.) Profit

I won't hold responsible for anything that happens to either of you though.. so.. yeah. Don't blame me?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




~Nero


----------



## zombielove (Oct 29, 2007)

*Agrees with iffy*

Don't just walk up to him in a fighting stance. If you really can't avoid the fight, at least let him take the first swing.

As for the solar plexus. Touch inbetween your pecs. Feel that gross little bony thing sticking up? That's your solar plexus. Typically, anywhere on a person's centreline will hurt. If you punch someone in the shoulder their body turns and the power is transferred into turning, right? But if you hit the centre the power has nowhere to go but into them. Nose, throat (NEVER hit someone in the throat!), solar plexus, stomach, bladder, balls.

Doing a straight kick on someone with a full bladder is funny when they automatically piss their pants can be funny.

But people don't really feel punches and kicks until the fight is over. The only way to win a fight without killing each other is with locks, grappling etc. If you're going to keep getting yourself in fights, I recommend you enrol yourself in some Aikido or Jiu Jitsu classes.

But seriously dude, there's much better advice in this thread than fighting tips. I understand that you're 14 and telling a teacher or running away isn't what you want to do, but I recommend you be a man and take one of the other options. Listen to Bruce Lee's advice on "The Art of Fighting Without Fighting".

Hope to hear you're safe and sound and not expelled after tomorrow. But the decision's up to you.


----------



## cubin' (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(zombielove @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> *Agrees with iffy*
> Doing a straight kick on someone with a full bladder is funny when they automatically piss their pants can be funny.




Yeah...that's called rupturing their bladder. So funny...they usually piss blood.


----------



## JPH (Oct 29, 2007)

I'm a freshman too and haven't in a while and I hope not to throughout my high school years (ever since I hit this black dude in the face and walked away...but it wasn't a cheap shot - I was just done fighting and I didn't want to hurt him, as it was a stupid feud).

Anyways,
Just show up.
I went to fight after school and one dude pussed out. Boy, did he get ragged on. 
Go and fight him.
Don't use weapons, but carry a knife just in case he pulls some shit out.
If you lose, at least you fought him and didn't chicken out.

Advice in fighting?
I got none, just put your dukes up and one foot behind the other and crouch some, I guess.
You're definitely at a disadvantage because of your height, unfortunately.

Hope it goes well and you come out OK.

Good luck.

Edit:

Try to stay out of fights after this one. And get used to sophomores, juniors, and seniors picking on you. Just ignore them. Damn us teenage boys and our testosterones


----------



## cubin' (Oct 29, 2007)

My guess he's going to get very fucked up. Let us know how you go dude..


----------



## zombielove (Oct 29, 2007)

Yup. He surely is.

Just remember. No one here is going to respect you for fighting.

I'll respect you if you don't go ahead with it, and I'm sure a lot of other people at your school will do the same.


----------



## Noitora (Oct 29, 2007)

I'll give the secret to a succesful fight.It always works 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



1.If he starts talking before the fight take the oportunity and punch that bastard in the face and then when he goes like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ,keep punching his face until someone stops the fight or he passes out.
2.Give the first punch!
3.A headbutt always works
.....that's all!
Edit:I totally recommend fighting,it's a way to show you are not a gay!


----------



## Veho (Oct 29, 2007)

To quote Calvin and Hobbes: 

H: "Here's what we tigers do when a ferocious rhino charges." 
C: "What?" 
H: "We scramble like maniacs for the nearest tree." 
C: "_What?!?_" 
H: "It doesn't exactly impress the girls, but no point in impressing them and getting killed, my grandpa always said."  



Now to business. Fighting is stupid and should be avoided. However, the best way to avoid fighting is being the toughest one around, so nobody would want to try and fight you. 

Failing that... The best way for you to go, since you seem puny, is berserk. No technique, no finesse, no square punches. Kicking, kneeing, headbutting, elbowing, clawing, scratching, biting, poking, chewing... Go wild badger on him. No thinking. Thinking too much will get your face punched in. 

And once more, fighting is retarded. Try to avoid it. A hit to your pride is better than (multiple) kicks to the groin.


----------



## rhyguy (Oct 29, 2007)

bring a game cube, a tv and fight in ssbm


----------



## kellyan95 (Oct 29, 2007)

Kick him in the fucking balls.


I don't know if this will work for you, but the last time I was in a fight I hit the person as hard as I possibly could in the heart.....it worked....


----------



## azotyp (Oct 29, 2007)

Dont fight, but if you will please write did you won or lose (i wont laught 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  )


----------



## pasc (Oct 29, 2007)

I guess fighting isn't right.... ok... if you like it to hurt other people then go ahead. What has he done to you ? Oh, right nothing... 

And remember. IF you REALLY NEED to fight: Keep the damage as low as possilbe (on both sides). Or would you like it if he would kill YOU ?

This may sound wrong to you cause you have pwnd many people before, but I guess these words can't be so wrong.

I think fighting is the most wrong thing in world. If not REALLY necessary, AVOID IT. For Godness Sake AVOID !


----------



## Youkai (Oct 29, 2007)

I don't know you, but i think its rather sad that you don't have friends who tell you not to fight 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




When a friend of mine got into a fight i normaly tried to help him, and not only with beating up the other guys but to get him just away telling him that its not worth to fight such idiots.

If your friends care so much about you that they have no problem letting you get beaten up you should try to get new friends as fast as possible !

P.S. @pasc
sadly the whole life is a fight ... just different from fighting kids do. But yeah it would be best if just everyone would be friendly


----------



## .TakaM (Oct 29, 2007)

I started like 3 posts to this topic, but I couldn't seem to word it right.. it basically came down to this

no one ever wins a fight, and if you can't find a way not to fight, just focus on dodging his attacks and letting him make a fool of himself


----------



## 2cb2ct7 (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(Noitora @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> Edit:I totally recommend fighting,it's a way to show you are not a gay!



LMFAO  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Shallow masculinity FTW!!!


----------



## 2cb2ct7 (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(Retrospecter @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> Claw at his eyes and pull his hair.
> 
> P.S. Sock with a rock in it. Yes.
> 
> ...



Fucking LOL


----------



## 2cb2ct7 (Oct 29, 2007)

How did it go Muhamad? I have a mate who is only about 5'8" that used to box and he clean KO'd this 6'4"+ baseballer from my school. Some hilarious shit!

You haven't replied in this thread but I hope you made it out alright...


----------



## zombielove (Oct 29, 2007)

Why didn't anyone say it sooner? We had the perfect opportunity!

Presenting.....

"DO A BARREL ROLL!"


----------



## moozxy (Oct 29, 2007)

1. Crouch
2. Crouch forward
3. Walk a little bit
4. Punch

If you do it right, you'll say HADOUKEN!


----------



## Veho (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## squeaks (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(nintendofreak @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> Get one of your friends to bring a video camera.
> When hes near you have them record. MAKE SURE he hits you first, and that you get it on tape. Dont fight back (unless hes gonna kill you or wont stop). Then call the cops on his ass. TAPES DONT LIE. Take him to court, sue him for damages and stuff and use the $$ to buy yourself a nice new plasma tv



I'm down with this.  Let him hit you first, then with all might, kick his nuts.  He'll cringe.  And you can call it self defense.


----------



## Brouhaha (Oct 29, 2007)

I say don't fight. Get further in life. Then arrange a meeting 10 years from now when you graduated law school and have a beautiful lady and a nice BMW, only to learn he pumps gaz for a living...

THAT'S respect buddy... you don't get/loose REAL respect at 14 on the bus...


----------



## Seccom Masada (Oct 29, 2007)

During the confusion of the fight, try to kiss him so he knows his love is requited, and you can walk off, arm in arm, into the sunset.

Plan B: Dig a hole, cover it with leaves. Fall in the hole to prey on his sympathy, then when he crouches down to help/laugh at you, punch him in the face.


----------



## amptor (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(muhamad520 @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> So tommorow im supposed to get into a fight with a sophmore(10 grade) and im a freshmen (9 grade) and i need some advice.
> 
> Ive been told im a preety good fighter but i have never fought anybody older than me. This guy is bigger than me in all ways.Â not being racist hes white.
> 
> ...



Brass knuckles?  Pussies use those, sorry..but that's just what I'd have to say bout that.  If he's fat, he's going to be hard to knock down, son.  You'll have to go after his knees.  Fat doesn't build up on the knee caps.  If you catch him off guard and jump him, that could possibly work unless u do it wrong.  I would have to say the best thing to do would be to solve the problem by talking it out or if that's not possible get the dean involved.  Otherwise if you just think fighting is the only way to solve it... well... pretty much you're going to be like that for the rest of your life and that's something u should grow out of by high school.  At the high school I went to, it'd just get you expelled immediately.


----------



## RayorDragonFall (Oct 29, 2007)

You could kill someone with brass knuckles. Could you live with that for the rest of your life?


----------



## notnarb (Oct 29, 2007)

bring a crossbow to show you mean buisness


----------



## flai (Oct 29, 2007)

Don't do it, fighting is the idiots way out.
And seriously, who gives a fuck about respect, especially in high school, its all just a big testosterone fueled shite hole. Seriously, only fight when completely necessary, if you can avoid it, do it. People will be talking about you getting your arse kicked for much longer than they will about you not turning up to a fight.


----------



## dice (Oct 29, 2007)

Personally if I were in this situation (rare 'cus I'm pretty big) I'd avoid a  confrontation, he's picking on you for no reason and it's pretty clear you'd rather not fight so don't give him an "excuse" to. 

ONLY fight him if he physically attacks you (be it with a fist, spitting etc.) 

Otherwise if you do end up in a fight get something like this, pay for EMS Express and pray it arrives by tomorrow


----------



## CrystalSweet (Oct 29, 2007)

im opposed to fighting and into all that peace and stuff..
but i understand what your going through with all that peer pressure
im a freshman too, but the thing is
i would give you tips , but the only fight ive been in is a catfight last year (im a girl)
but trust me, cat fights are probably worse than normal fights,
dang, they hurt
if he has long hair, lol, pull on it
nothing hurts more than your hair being pulled really hard
and an earring being ripped out of your ear.. but i doubt a guy would have a dangly earring,
but anyways, good luck
and yeah, go for the nose
it really hurts,


----------



## dice (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(CrystalSweet @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> *im opposed to fighting and into all that peace and stuff..*
> but i understand what your going through with all that peer pressure
> im a freshman too, but the thing is
> i would give you tips , but the only fight ive been in is a catfight last year (im a girl)
> ...


----------



## CrystalSweet (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(dice @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> QUOTE(CrystalSweet @ Oct 29 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > *im opposed to fighting and into all that peace and stuff..*
> ...



i got hit in the nose today,
by accident,
and it killsss


----------



## Issac (Oct 29, 2007)

um, just a quickie, is this really an appropriate topic? I mean, giving hints and examples of how to beat a guy up? 
Just want to know...

And besides... why the hell is walking away not an option.... losing respect? That's bullshit... Walking away saying "hey, I don't need to fight you" would GAIN respect... and at the same time, who gives a fuck about respect?

i'd be PROUD to walk away!


----------



## cubin' (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(Issac @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> um, just a quickie, is this really an appropriate topic? I mean, giving hints and examples of how to beat a guy up?
> Just want to know...
> 
> And besides... why the hell is walking away not an option.... losing respect? That's bullshit... Walking away saying "hey, I don't need to fight you" would GAIN respect... and at the same time, who gives a fuck about respect?
> ...



Yeah. I agree with all of that.

The tip that someone gave about hitting the nose with an open palm pushing upwards can force a bone into the persons brain if you do it hard enough...please don't try and do that.


----------



## reilina (Oct 29, 2007)

its either u fight or not, there's no way for u to say "i dnt have an option". 

for whatever reason, if u choose
to fight, fight for ur life which means eradicate him if u must, later he's comming
back with twice the str, will and determination to bring u down, then if u manage 
to survive that im pretty sure ur going for a revenge too and it will go on and on 
and on.....it will go infinitely until 1 of u has nothing more left to say or dies.

heres a tip if u gonna fight him, break every part of his bone arms, legs anything that will make his life
deliberately miserable and not normal anymore.

but the best option is "NOT TO FIGHT" coz obviously he is not the same lv as u physically, emotionally and
mentally, not to mention u dont have to deal with the burden of what youve done (if ever u feel guilty).


----------



## nexus7412369 (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(muhamad520 @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> To ace gunman
> 
> were not going to fight at school. he rides my bus so yea people wont forget about it because i know i never forget a fight.


Walk home instead.


----------



## OSW (Oct 29, 2007)

RANGED WEAPONS LOL


----------



## jaxxster (Oct 29, 2007)

heres what i done last time i got in a school fight that was organized. Just before the fight started i said to him no hard feelings whatever n shook his hand with my left hand, as he was shaking my hand i jabbed him a few times in the face. 

Dont fight tho, I know its hard cos of ur rep and what not. If everyones gunna hate on you then fk them, they're just pussies. 

If it comes down to a fight, make sure u hit hard and quick, and if he goes down on the floor just dont let him get up and dnt let yourself get tangled up with him.


----------



## Nero (Oct 29, 2007)

I hope he made it out OK... Or at least avoided fighting him.

~Nero


----------



## Hiratai (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(jaxxster @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> heres what i done last time i got in a school fight that was organized. Just before the fight started i said to him no hard feelings whatever n shook his hand with my left hand, as he was shaking my hand i jabbed him a few times in the face.
> 
> Dont fight tho, I know its hard cos of ur rep and what not. If everyones gunna hate on you then fk them, they're just pussies.
> 
> If it comes down to a fight, make sure u hit hard and quick, and if he goes down on the floor just dont let him get up and dnt let yourself get tangled up with him.


That post is full of failure.


----------



## Harsky (Oct 29, 2007)

Haven't took the time to read all the replies but from what I read in the first post, brass knuckles is a big no no. Unless you're certain he's going to bring a switchblade into the fight, in that case you shouldn't even be fighting with weapons. 

If nothing can be done to prevent a fight then try and at least fight fair so that if you do get pulled up for the office at least they'll probably give the "blah blah, fighting is bad". Nothing is worse when police is involved and they discover a mexican with brass knuckles beating a white person


----------



## Hiratai (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(Harsky @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> Haven't took the time to read all the replies but from what I read in the first post, brass knuckles is a big no no. Unless you're certain he's going to bring a switchblade into the fight, in that case you shouldn't even be fighting with weapons.
> 
> If nothing can be done to prevent a fight then try and at least fight fair so that if you do get pulled up for the office at least they'll probably give the "blah blah, fighting is bad". Nothing is worse when police is involved and they discover a mexican with brass knuckles beating a white person


That's why you punch them, throw the brass knuckles, then have a friend pick them up.


----------



## Harsky (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(Hiratai @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Harsky @ Oct 30 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Haven't took the time to read all the replies but from what I read in the first post, brass knuckles is a big no no. Unless you're certain he's going to bring a switchblade into the fight, in that case you shouldn't even be fighting with weapons.
> ...


Ha ha. In truth, I only got punched in the stomach within the first month of secondary school because they were trying to play fight with me. After that, I kinda became a loner.


----------



## sonic209 (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> He could probably own you. His stomach is his weak point. Use your speed to your advantage.


he's right you should since you said i cant get out of it then just do a uppercut on his ass and once he's down its like its all over thats how it was for me once


----------



## muhamad520 (Oct 30, 2007)

Well heres the update

the kid i was orginally supposed to fight wasnt here today his friend was

so hes friend thinks hes all bad ass to so he said were fighting and we did

it was pretty much the lamest fight ive ever been in all he did was try and wrestle me put me and headlocks and stuff so i won 

*him*- 5ft 6in   white guy medium sized WEAK

Im sorry to everyone who wanted me to record it but no one had a camera.

heres how it went 

*Round1*
1. I got the first hit on the check followed by two jabs
2.He grabs my leg trying to pick me up and drop me , 
3.i grab his leg put my leg behind his and leaned on him i fell on him
4.Were both throwing punches at eachother i get 4 he gets 2-3
5. some old guy passes by so some guy watching breaks us up
6 this old guy yells "kick his ass" and laughs weird
*Round 2*
7. i was kinda supprised i thought he was gonna call the cops
8 anyway i thro acouple punches then he grabs me by the shoulders and tries to knee me in the balls(PUSSY).
9.he misses hits rite above it still hurt like a bitch.(good thing i took a piss right before the fight)
10.So it gos on from there after about the third round he  says hes done hes sweating and bleeding somebody told me he broke one of his knuckles.
11.So im like "Come on homie i thougt you wanted to fight me but your already pussying out.
12. his homie "hes knuckles broken its not a fair fight anymore"
13.my homie "what the f*ck and fighting i freshman younger than you is?"

Injuries

*MUHAMAD*
minor cut on elbow
red mark on chin
very small cut on lip


status - Cant and couldnt feel anything besides when he kneed me above my balls


*WHITE GUY*
busted lip
broken knuckle I heard 
side of head was bleeding


I say i won the fight so do others

I dont know if the other guy  still wants to fight me but i dont care im down.

im guessing this is part one so if part two goes down il get somebody to record it for all who want to watch it.

thanks for all who gave me tips

no thanks to people who said "Fighting is stupid its pointless only idiots do it" because not fighting wasnt an option

To all who said it wont gain you respect as soon as the fight was done all my other enimies went up to me shaked my hand and said nice job.

But i guess its different depending on where you live

where i live walking away from a fight either gets you loose all your respect or get jumped.

also saying you dont have respect isnt true, older people might not respect you but your age will

i need to gain respect in my freshman year because i have 3 years left

thanks to everone who read and posted

*if anything else happens il keep you posted*



_*This happened outside of school!*_


----------



## muhamad520 (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(Hiratai @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Harsky @ Oct 30 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Haven't took the time to read all the replies but from what I read in the first post, brass knuckles is a big no no. Unless you're certain he's going to bring a switchblade into the fight, in that case you shouldn't even be fighting with weapons.
> ...


Thats what i was going to do if i did use brass knuckles just hit him in the ribs or something then throw them to one of my homies.


----------



## Shinji (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(zombielove @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> Why didn't anyone say it sooner? We had the perfect opportunity!
> 
> Presenting.....
> 
> "DO A BARREL ROLL!"


Thank you for the opening


----------



## HellShade (Oct 30, 2007)

IF you're still going to fight the I sugguest that you move faster than he does. From my experience, what happens when you try to take them head on is that you get smacked in the head. You don't want that to happen, you get disorented.

Avoid:
-Getting pinned down (he's bigger)
-Stopping. Keep moving

Do:
-Use knees and elbows. As good as it feels to punch someone or land a square kick, knees and elbows HURT. Especially for skinny people
-Trip him (and/or shove) this disorients them and opens you up for a clean hit.


----------



## cubin' (Oct 30, 2007)

'homies'...please. Are you black? 

You fought his friend..? what 'beef' did you have with him?


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 30, 2007)

When he comes, run like fuck.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Get a weapon.  Like a thick wooden dowel or something.  Aim for neck, head.  Ball shots are done by pussies only.  Kick man, your legs are stronger than your arms.  Bring a posse, if he's winning, get your posse to jump him and beat the balls senseless out of him.


----------



## Nero (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(dark_aura12 @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> When he comes, run like fuck.Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And weapons against an unarmed person isn't for pussies? Well unless they're trying to kill you.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




muhamad, bring a couple of your buddies along to watch, you never know; his friend might gang up with him and other people. If your gonna get jumped by all of them, have your friends jump in. If your friends just stand and watch... I recommend making some new friends.

~Nero


----------



## cubin' (Oct 30, 2007)

Well said shiro. 

Kids these days....


----------



## modshroom128 (Oct 30, 2007)

fighting is fucking retarded.


----------



## lagman (Oct 30, 2007)

Well ain't that a little harsh, Shiro?

BTW in a world where stupidity didn't exist I think you'd have said: I couldn't care less.

Just saying


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 30, 2007)

Unless it's Mortal Kombat on your PS2.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Fighting solves nothing, you guys are right.  I shouldn't have said what I had said before...


----------



## science (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(Shiro786 @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> fuck you fat white guy



Quote of the Century.


----------



## Westside (Oct 30, 2007)

Listen, (BTW, this is coming from an ex-soldier, ironic huh?)  fighting is quite stupid, for whatever the reason you shall not accept it, always say no.  Self defense on the other hand is different.


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 30, 2007)

Good on you Shiro.


----------



## reilina (Oct 30, 2007)

congratulations and no offense but you just made your world smaller, muhamad.

edit: i agree with shiro.


----------



## JPH (Oct 30, 2007)

Schweet.
You won.

I'd stay out of fighting from now on...unless that other dude is pissed cause you beat up his _homey_ (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)...

"Don't fight; it's stupid"
It's called being in high school.
You don't wanna walk down the hall and be screamed at "You're a puss" or "Why'd you puss out, fag?"
It won't matter later, but trust me, it matters now.

But, good job dude on the win.


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Oct 30, 2007)

Nevermind....Don't want someone actually trying it..


----------



## jimmy j (Oct 30, 2007)

Anyone on here who is giving muhamad520 attitude because he had a fight needs to wake up and smell the reality. Some people don't have the luxury of being surrounded by decent, civilized human beings. Some people (believe it or not) live in rough areas. If you live in a rough area and some monkey-brained alpha male wannabe picks you as his target, there is sometimes no other alternative than to stoop to his level in order to nip it in the bud. It should always be a last resort, but sometimes in life fighting _is_ necessary (unfortunately).

Good on you muhamad! At least the knobheads in your school will think twice before picking on you now. You proved you can stick up for yourself when you need to, now chill out and stop fighting!


----------



## nintendofreak (Oct 30, 2007)

I must say this!!

Pick your fights wisely. You might be able to get away with this one this time, but next time you might not be so lucky. 

Fight for things worth fighting for IMO!!!


----------



## juggernaut911 (Oct 30, 2007)

I'm bigger then the contender and I'm in 8th grade... I'm white too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




just learn some tai-chi! good on big ppl


----------



## muhamad520 (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(jimmy j @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> Anyone on here who is giving muhamad520 attitude because he had a fight needs to wake up and smell the reality. Some people don't have the luxury of being surrounded by decent, civilized human beings. Some people (believe it or not) live in rough areas. If you live in a rough area and some monkey-brained alpha male wannabe picks you as his target, there is sometimes no other alternative than to stoop to his level in order to nip it in the bud. It should always be a last resort, but sometimes in life fighting _is_ necessary (unfortunately).
> 
> Good on you muhamad! At least the knobheads in your school will think twice before picking on you now. You proved you can stick up for yourself when you need to, now chill out and stop fighting!


Thank you jimmy j exactly what i was going to say after i read all those coments after i put "i won".

Dont worry about me fighting again i really dont like fighting for no reason its gotta be a really really good reason.

i read someone saying i was black because i kept on writing homie. What are you talking about i  know like one black guy that says homie the rest are mexican 

_*AND EVERYBODY ELSE STOP HATEING!*_


----------



## cubin' (Oct 30, 2007)

I didn't know 'homie' was a mexican thing and I apologize if you are mexican. I live in Australia so I don't get much first hand knowledge with that kind of thing..mostly heard it in black gangster rap. 

I respect your rights to fight if you want to I just personally think there are better things worth fighting for than the respect of idiots. I've never been in a school where you have to fight for respect so I'm quite ignorant on the subject...


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Oct 30, 2007)

Here's some after-fight advice. When the moron returns for more, don't attack or be on the offensive. Focus only on counter-attacks and defense, so you can't get sued as you can base your case on self-defense.

Remember: you can still kick a guys ass real good doing counter-attacks


----------



## zombielove (Oct 30, 2007)

Haha, Lolz. You won? (Or did you???) Congrats I guess. I'm just glad it was some kids wrestling and wasn't anything too violent.

Fighting really is lame. But you'll figure that out yourself in a year or two.

Next time someone tries to fight you just say "I AM Mortal Kombat!"


----------



## Switchy (Oct 30, 2007)

Maybe you should put more effort in English class than in fighting  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What good is fighting going to bring you?


----------



## Psyfira (Oct 30, 2007)

Congratulations, you've just added "beat up one of my friends" to the list of things the original guy had against you. It's good to hear that you won, but if the original guy comes after you now (and he will), you're fucked.


----------



## Selxis (Oct 30, 2007)

Hah, I could tell your age from just reading this very topic without actually reading where you mentioned how old you were.

I suggest you find a better group of peeps to hang out with. I mean come on, what is this? the freaking stone age? Why fight to prove your worth. You ain't going nowhere with that out in the real world.

It's wits and intelligence that counts there. Besides, think about it, you probably have more a life to live than they do. Why bother messing yours up because they urge you to?

They're fucking pussies anyway for wanting to prove your worth with fighting. Heh, I bet I could take em' down. This is how I look. http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v248/SoR...Billedet413.jpg

I'd be tempted to kick their sorry asses for even wanting to fight but hey, I guess I'd just promote violence then.


----------



## ozzyzak (Oct 30, 2007)

I'm not really sure that the 'respect' you earn from fighting outweighs the problems that can come from it.

Not only that but who cares what a bunch of Neanderthal fucks who think fighting is what it takes to be a  man or whatever. 

PS. I do know what you're talking about dude, I'm not hating on you.  I went to a school where I was the only white kid and Mexicans thought it was fun to talk shit to me on the daily.  Bunch of pussies, never got a one on one, it was always a multiple on one.  Fighting never got me anywhere.  I imagine if I had done anything, they woulda just made sure they had more people next time.  Not to mention I wouldn't have wanted their respect anyway.


----------



## amptor (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(flai @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> Don't do it, fighting is the idiots way out.
> And seriously, who gives a fuck about respect, especially in high school, its all just a big testosterone fueled shite hole. Seriously, only fight when completely necessary, if you can avoid it, do it. People will be talking about you getting your arse kicked for much longer than they will about you not turning up to a fight.



True also nobody gives a fuck about what happened in high school after you graduate.  I mean once that DAY happens, everything is OVER WITH.  If you keep dwelling on high school after you leave the institution, you most definitely have issues lol.

But also if you do fight make sure that, assuming it is against school rules which it more than likely is, make sure that you just 1) don't do it on or near school property, 2) don't do it on or near school bus stops, 3) don't do it on or near teacher/PTA/yard duty etc property.  If say you fight and you do it where nobody knows, then nobody will be able to expell you.  Otherwise if you do it on school grounds you are totally stupid.


----------



## RayorDragonFall (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(cubin' @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> 'homies'...please. Are you black?
> 
> You fought his friend..? what 'beef' did you have with him?














And so true Psyfira. Can't wait to see what happens when he gets jumped later on


----------



## amptor (Oct 30, 2007)

Btw shiro - yeah you are a big man for calling a big group of us 'nerds'.  you sir, are a shithead. *moves along*


anyways, I read back a few posts and saw you won the fight and all, didn't appear to get kicked out or anything so that's all fine then.  I don't have any regrets over the situation because you didn't damage your life and such, as far as I can see.  Just be careful with all that, I've seen stuff in my neighborhood, saw a guy who got shot in the back of the head for acting tough, he turned into a pussy after that I could've just stepped up and punched the asshole in the face but I don't do that kind of weak retarded stuff.  Also another guy raced me on the streets, guess what? he's dead.  drug deal gone bad or something, got gunned down.  I didn't like that idiot but I didn't want him dead either.

Anyway choose the people you hang out wisely too.  This shiro moron might say we are 'nerds' or whatever dumbass ideas he has, but if you hang out with people like one of the admins on here or any regulars, you won't really be in these situations and you can forget about these 'cool guys', whom will just get you SHOT AND KILLED before you are _30 years old_.  Make sure you wise up before you die for no reason.  You think there was any reason for a meth freak to die that made me angry? no there was not.

Also again nobody cares about respect, we don't know you.  I don't want to belittle you with all those hard facts but it is true. And if you won like 100 fights at a high school, we still would not know your real name.  Make yourself into an important figure.  Also if you like fighting you can become a professional fighter and become famous, I mean it is possible folks.


----------



## WeaponXxX (Oct 30, 2007)

You know I just wrote a huge post.....about my struggles in America.... fights with fist, brass knuckles, gangs and guns...but then I reread all the shit I did and realized it was some fucked up shit that I'd rather not be on the internet forever. However...to those that say fighting is an option...you are dead wrong...bullies exist and when they find someone who does not fight back in only leads to more and more beatings and torment.

I personally turned my cheek for over two months and had to struggle with regular beat downs and getting jumped until I was turned into the psycho that I am today. It isn't about respect...those who pick on others...bullies may think they are earning respect by beating people up but fighting back is about self defense. From my experience turn your cheek on one fight and that fight may last an eternity. Kick the shit out of your attacker and that fight ends there...unless like in one of my stories he has a lot of family....and then the fight ends when you beat the shit out of his whole family.

Again there are two types of fights.... One is...."you spilled my beer and now I am gonna kick your ass" Easily avoidable. The other is "I don't know you, I don't like you, I'm gonna kick your ass cause I like the attention from the others when I beat someone down." The later is the one you have to worry about and in that situation you either A) defend yourself at any cost or B) get the law involved which unless your a tricky bastard is usually pointless.

And I'd love to help of fighting but at 6'3 I now just ground and pound.


----------



## cubin' (Oct 30, 2007)

Yeah I agree with that WeaponXxX. If I was ever physically bullied by someone I'd probably fight them..even though I'd lose.


----------



## Hiratai (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(muhamad520 @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Hiratai @ Oct 29 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Harsky @ Oct 30 2007 said:
> ...


Homies?

Thats outdated. Even for black people.


----------



## VmprHntrD (Oct 31, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> The tip that someone gave about hitting the nose with an open palm pushing upwards can force a bone into the persons brain if you do it hard enough...please don't try and do that.



Yah that's not good, if you're going to try and end it in one shot to disable a swift shot to the throat will cause just enough swelling and discomfort due to it being damn near impossible to breathe it will end right there.

Seriously though, I don't recommend it, hell I'd stay clear, but if he stalks your ass and you have no way to avoid it, that's a good way to get it over with quick.  As someone said, don't be alone or you'll get ganged up on for sure.


----------

